# Browning Nomad Stalker recurve need string



## catcat (Oct 24, 2005)

Looking to try a recurve. Found a older Browning Nomad Stalker without a string. Markings on the bow show #50, 52 AMO. What length string do I need and where is a good place to buy one? Thanks in advance.


----------



## marteen (Nov 29, 2008)

AMO minus 4"=(48"). Old bow means you should stick to B-50 for material. Lancaster Archery Supply is a good place to start for mail order stuff. There are many others as well.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

catx2 - 

marteen is correct, hoiwever that's a horrible bow to start with. Too short, early stack point (doesn't has a smooth draw) and very squirrelly in the hand. Also a little on the heavy side to get started with. 

Sorry for the bad news, but if you're at all serious about this, I'd suggest you look for a longer, lighter bow.

Viper1 out.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Personal opinions*

SOME PEOPLE just can`t answer a question straight on.. the bow you have is yours to enjoy.. just because some one CAN`T shoot one very well does not mean They have to run it down.. I hope your STRING question was answered for you ...Good shooting...


----------

